# Schluter installs gone bad?



## Hard (Nov 24, 2010)

I would like to hear your horror stories about the orange stuff I went to training for schluter and thought it was all good but I have read some things in a few threads that lead me to believe it may not be all that 

P.S. YOU DON'T HAVE TO USE PUNCTUATION IN MY FORUM :laughing::clap:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Do you always believe everything you read? The only issue I have seen is the nut installing it, beyond that it works like advertised.

Now as a complete side not, where did that report a post box go?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There are a few unsubstantiated "reports" floating around.

I have never seen or heard of a Ditra error that wasn't the installer's fault.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

:steps in to observe: Nope nothin to see here :laughing:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

You can find complaints on anything if you look hard enough, only failure i have ever heard about was installer error, I use kerdi and have for the last 5 years and no leaks ever.


----------



## Hard (Nov 24, 2010)

SLSTech said:


> Do you always believe everything you read? The only issue I have seen is the nut installing it, beyond that it works like advertised.
> 
> Now as a complete side not, where did that report a post box go?


Listen here pal I didn't say anything about it I like the stuff I just want feed back from other people who may have more time with it than I do so don't get your panties in a bunch


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hard said:


> I would like to hear your horror stories about the orange stuff I went to training for schluter and thought it was all good but I have read some things in a few threads that lead me to believe it may not be all that
> 
> P.S. YOU DON'T HAVE TO USE PUNCTUATION IN MY FORUM :laughing::clap:


theonlytimeihaveeverheardofanyproblemwithschluteriswhenitwasn'tinstalledcorrectlyotherthanthatihavepersonallyinstalledtensofthousandsoffeetofschluterproductswithoutincident


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mr Hard. Let me translate a few of the threads/posts you've been apart of:

Ditra/Kerdi has been talked about here in depth. If you search at all, you will see this.

Some people don't like Schluter because:
of their marketing
their customer service is sub-par
of their non-modified requirements
they think uncoupling is a joke
plastic has no place in a tile installation
it's too expensive

Most guys use Ditra/Kerdi because:
it's updated technology over CBU
it installs more easily than CBU
it is waterproof
keeps moisture out of the substrate instead of dealing with it once it does
they offer shower kits

Schluter products are good. There is a time and place to use them. I think most everyone agrees to that. Sometimes they are the better choice, sometimes they're not; regardless of how Schluter markets themselves. By far the biggest issue is why they stick to the policy of non-modified thinset. There is no other manufacturer (I'm aware of) that requires non-modified thinset over their non-permeable membrane.

As some of us have stated, their customer service could be a helluva lot better.

Schluter products have been discussed to death here so we really don't need to get too much more in depth with them. Seriously, spend a day or two searching/reading what's already here:
http://www.contractortalk.com/search.php?f=73


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Mr Hard. Let me translate a few of the threads/posts you've been apart of:
> 
> Ditra/Kerdi has been talked about here in depth. If you search at all, you will see this.
> 
> ...


If I could thank you twice I would. Btw - your avatar is ****in hilarious :thumbsup:


----------



## Hard (Nov 24, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Mr Hard. Let me translate a few of the threads/posts you've been apart of:
> 
> Ditra/Kerdi has been talked about here in depth. If you search at all, you will see this.
> 
> ...


Angus thank you the feed back at the schluter training I attended the instructor made mention to the acrylic additive not being able to cure properly because of the fact that it is water proof what is your opinion of that because I get great customer service here and would like to use them but its all about the guys that use it in the field


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

I have two issues with ditra but they arent big enough to make me stop using it. They say you can start tiling as soon as you lay it down welllllll every now and again you lay that one tile that has a scratch on it or a chipped corner and you wanna pull it up and thats where i have experience the problem. I pulled one up once and it pulls the ditra up in that area as well. Second it does take a little more time spreading out the thinset trying to fill all those little squares but i do love the stuff.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Btw - your avatar is ****in hilarious :thumbsup:


Did you know, it's really me? :jester:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Why would you brag about not using correct punctuation?

On a side note, why is the thread allowed to be titled this way? It was my understanding that the thread's title is usually (loosely) based off of content contained therein. No where on this thread did I read about Schluter going bad (installer error should not count against Schluter).





Hard said:


> I would like to hear your horror stories about the orange stuff I went to training for schluter and thought it was all good but I have read some things in a few threads that lead me to believe it may not be all that
> 
> P.S. YOU DON'T HAVE TO USE PUNCTUATION IN MY FORUM :laughing::clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

andeeznuts said:


> every now and again you lay that one tile that has a scratch on it or a chipped corner and you wanna pull it up and thats where i have experience the problem. I pulled one up once and it pulls the ditra up in that area as well.


Schluter actually shows you how to handle that situation. You need a long margin trowel, shove it under the tile and wiggle the trowel. You break the bond from the tile/Ditra before pulling the Ditra off the floor.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

HS345 said:


> theonlytimeihaveeverheardofanyproblemwithschluteriswhenitwasn'tinstalledcorrectlyotherthanthatihavepersonallyinstalledtensofthousandsoffeetofschluterproductswithoutincident


That just made my day :lol: Spell check didn't like it though :laughing:


----------



## Hard (Nov 24, 2010)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Why would you brag about not using correct punctuation?
> 
> On a side note, why is the thread allowed to be titled this way? It was my understanding that the thread's title is usually (loosely) based off of content contained therein. No where on this thread did I read about Schluter going bad (installer error should not count against Schluter).


I am no bragging about not using punctuation it was just a joke because some guys gave me crap about it in another thread and second of all I just wanted to hear some stories I like schluter and if I don't want to use a .?,'" or otherwise I won't


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hard said:


> Angus thank you the feed back at the schluter training I attended the instructor made mention to the acrylic additive not being able to cure properly because of the fact that it is water proof what is your opinion of that because I get great customer service here and would like to use them but its all about the guys that use it in the field


Latex-modified mortars must air dry for the polymers to coalesce and form a hard film in order to gain strength. 

Non-modified thinsets are dependent on the presence of moisture for hydration in order to gain strength. Ditra/Kerdi and porcelain tile are impervious and don't deprive the thinset of its moisture.


I never had an issue using a QUALITY non-modified thinset (Kerabond) or a rapid-set thinset over/under Ditra or Kerdi.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Latex-modified mortars must air dry for the polymers to coalesce and form a hard film in order to gain strength.
> 
> Non-modified thinsets are dependent on the presence of moisture for hydration in order to gain strength. Ditra/Kerdi and porcelain tile are impervious and don't deprive the thinset of its moisture.
> 
> ...


There are actually quite a few modified mortars that work perfectly well with Kerdi and Ditra. Why do you think Schluter doesn't have the same prohibition in Europe?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> There are actually quite a few modified mortars that work perfectly well with Kerdi and Ditra. Why do you think Schluter doesn't have the same prohibition in Europe?


That's Schluter's restriction, not mine.

When using Ditra/Kerdi, I choose to follow recommended installation requirements. I have not had any installation issues when using Kerabond + water.

Install Ditra over plywood was also Kerabond/Keralastic.

OK, OK, a few times I install over Ditra with a rapid set modified.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> That's Schluter's restriction, not mine.
> 
> When using Ditra/Kerdi, I choose to follow recommended installation requirements. I have not had any installation issues when using Kerabond + water.
> 
> ...


Isssall goot Homey. :laughing:


----------

